# Screen on time



## remixedcat (Dec 21, 2019)

Let's see yours.

Mine's a Samsung Galaxy s9+ Exynos SM-G965F/DS.
ONE UI 1.0 Android pie 9.0

SoT 8 hrs


----------



## Khonjel (Dec 21, 2019)

Khek


----------

